# Most compelling UFO evidence you know of



## Delta4Embassy

See this often in UFO documentaries, and it remains the most convincing evidence I've ever seen of either a) undisclosed military spacecraft, or b) alien spacecraft.

STS-48 Space Shuttle Video - UFO Evidence

This was the space shuttle nightvision footage in orbit showing among other things 'something' making a high-velocity 90 degree turn.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pretty sure that's either swamp gas or the planet Venus


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Mr. H.

Last weekend, the Mrs. was walking the dog out front about 9:30pm. She threw open the front door and yelled "get out here now". By the time I made it to the front yard, all I could see was a small bright white light with multi-colored strobes underneath. She said if flew directly over the neighborhood and was totally silent. We watched it fly erratically for a while, then it sat motionless in one spot for about 20 minutes. I got out the binoculars but it was pretty far away and I couldn't make out any shape or form. 

She said the wingspan was about 10' and it looked like a Romulan Warbird from Star Trek LOL. She drew a sketch of it. I called the cops and asked if anyone else reported it and he said no. I asked him not to call the psyche ward on us. 

But yeah, it was a for real UFO.


----------



## Yarddog

when i was 7-8 years old I lived out near the mountainous desert area of Souther Cal. outskirts of Ucaipa , This was over 30 something years ago ... maybe even longer ( shit getting old)   ME and my older brother were up late one night we shared a bedroom and our beds were next to the window we were talking looking out of th ewindow there was no screen so we were litterally just hanging out the window in the back yard.  As I remember, it was a dark sky and you could just see all the stars back then, not much in the way of city lights.  

While we were talking and looking up at the sky we suddenly saw small bright objects which appeared to be far away but moving at an amazing speed for what the distance would have been, they moved diagonally downward left to right towards where the mountain range would have been in a single file lasting maybe 30 seconds to a minute ( I think),  It was a long time ago, but I just remember we were both amazed and it seemed to be a lot of them,  we knew it was something "not normal"    thats all I can say about it. I really have no clue one way or the other, but I know what we both saw.


----------



## waltky

Granny got her bags packed, waitin' onna porch in case this is the Rapture...




*New eerie UFO footage shocks Youtube, dubbed as definitive proof of alien life by UFO experts*
_Friday 16th September, 2016 - A video featuring an uncanny aircraft emerging from behind a cloud took Youtube by a storm this week._


> This object appears to be dark steel coloured flying object, with a rough exterior and windows.  The aircraft captured in the video bears a bizarre resemblance to multiple spacecraft designs featured in prominent space-fiction movies.   The aircraft is said to be strikingly similar to the Home One Rebel Alliance Starship and an Imperial Star Destroyer.  The video or footage was uploaded by a Mexican Youtube team called “Misterio Canal” translation being: Mysterious Channel.
> 
> Misterio Canal wrote in their description of the video: “Shocking, if true would confirm that we are guarded by extraterrestrial intelligence or existing experiments related to this type of technology on our planet.
> The video captioning explained that, “A cameraman left his video equipment recording the sky to generate a power time lapse effect. The passage of a time to pick up your computer for a previous edition discovered what could be a mother ship that appears out of the clouds. Mysterious video that comes from Freedom, Peru. Mysterious phenomenon in an area where others had recently been recorded sightings of white objects floating in the sky.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renowned UFO expert, Scott Waring is said to have viewed the footage and said, “This video looks legit and it’s 100 percent proof that UFOs do hide within clouds of their own making.”  This UFO looks like it is made from the same non-reflective black material that I and others have found in buildings on every planet and moon in our solar system in NASA photos.”  Not many were sold on this story, pointing towards the explanation of a hoax.
> 
> However, one Luis Antonio Marrega stated, “If this is not just a party without sunlight, it may be something that came from the future to collect something or prevent something from occurring now not to jeopardise the future.”  Misterio Canal introduces itself as a group from Mexico that adore mystery and collecting videos.  Their description states, “We must clarify that not everything we publish what we take for granted and not take so much for false, simply publish what we find interesting, you have the last word and we love the debates, let us open our minds together.”
> 
> New eerie UFO footage shocks Youtube dubbed as definitive proof of alien life by UFO experts


----------



## PredFan

UFOs are absolutely real. Alien visitation to this planet is not.

An Unidentified Flying Object is any unknown object in th sky.


----------



## Crixus

Delta4Embassy said:


> See this often in UFO documentaries, and it remains the most convincing evidence I've ever seen of either a) undisclosed military spacecraft, or b) alien spacecraft.
> 
> STS-48 Space Shuttle Video - UFO Evidence
> 
> This was the space shuttle nightvision footage in orbit showing among other things 'something' making a high-velocity 90 degree turn.




It's cool and all, but I think it's some kind d of space trash. I mean you gotta figure whatever that was was moving damn fast right ? Had a living thing been inside whatever that was wouldn't they be dead, turned into bug splat from Gforces?


----------



## waltky

Or it might be a futuristic space vehicle...

... caught inna time warp...

... or dat's lost it's phasing power...

... from another dimension.


----------



## Crixus

waltky said:


> Or it might be a futuristic space vehicle...
> 
> ... caught inna time warp...
> 
> ... or dat's lost it's phasing power...
> 
> ... from another dimension.




Then defiantly not any earthling.


----------

